# Chondrodysplasia/dwarfism



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Take a peek at these links and then think about *some* of the short and wide APBTs you've seen. It is very sad to think that people purposely breed dogs with genetic disorders such as this trying to acheive a different look to the dog:curse:

http://www.gocco.co.za/large_breed_defects1.htm 
http://www.geocities.com/aladarbeagles/dwarf.html 
http://www.amrf.info/chd.htm


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Patch O' Pits said:


> Take a peek at these links and then think about *some* of the short and wide APBTs you've seen. It is very sad to think that people purposely breed dogs with genetic disorders such as this trying to acheive a different look to the dog:curse:
> 
> http://www.gocco.co.za/large_breed_defects1.htm
> http://www.geocities.com/aladarbeagles/dwarf.html
> http://www.amrf.info/chd.htm


 the trend of breeding strickly for vanity probably first started with the english bulldog at the turn of last century,i believe along with line breeding for mutations in structure,almost all of the low blue and wide have at least a touch of bulldog[modern bulldog]in them.even the transition the old bulldogge went through wasnt only due to breeding for form with the total disregard of function,it was also enriched with the blood of the pug breed.when the dogs of the worlds "working temperment" and jobs became generaly obsoleate they began to be bred stricktly to apease humans taste for the rare and exotic,jmo....
intesting articals by the way!!


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

so true and so very sad


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I never knew the name of this condition I brought home two kittens that were brought in to be put to sleep plus we had one born to a cat I had way back in the 80's. Here is a picture of Benz her mother was dumped here 3 winters ago. She was pregnant gave brith to 8 puppies 2 didn't have hind legs only flipper like legs. We found homes for 4 of them with my son keeping one ( the neighbors ran her over) and Benz who I thought was specail and might not live a long life as she was kinda sickly.









You can tell how small she is as this is a baby goat, Bardo . Bardo is about 20# and 16 in tall.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

this is just too sad people need to realize that on bowed front legs like that there aren't as much support as one with straight legs... dogs that happen to have bowed front legs should be culled and kept at a decent weight... id imagine they get arthritis in those joints pretty darn bad.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Some care more about $$$ than the well being of the breed


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Yea I know, always wondered why some dogs looked distorted, and when I found that out I understood why, but not the reason behind wanting such genetic mutations in a loved one....I understand chance, but intentional I don't get.....money is a dumb reason, the dogs look silly, and it causes alot of health issues, just like in humans....poor doggies


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

For some it is all about greed


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

bumping this up for the newbies to read


----------

